# Video's and Log



## AChappell

I've decided to start a thread dedicated to video's and logging progress in my run up to the British Finals in September.

So here's the first video.

A short clip of me training legs at Results 2 weeks after the Scottish.

I did three sets of this giant set as my first exercise(s) progressively increasing the weight with each set. This was set number 2. I then done a couple of sets of leg extensions, leg curls and finished off with some calve training.

Apologies for the video being a bit blurry, but I thought I'd upload it anyway. Ivona the Extremist is the camera women. Enjoy!

[video=youtube_share;5oHSWo8LMrU]


----------



## jordan_

Awesome look forward to this Andy.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Wicked - first thread I've ever subscribed to.

Sort the camera out though dude, sent my eyes wonky!!


----------



## Tom84

I'm in. Bit of camera chat between sets - how's the diet going, what your numbers are like - what are your goals etc...

Looking forward to this


----------



## Scotty-boi

Nice thread. Follower!


----------



## AChappell

The goal is to try and win the BNBF Middleweight at the Brits in September young gun. I'm around 80kg just now and the diets goign quite well thanks, I'm just trying to slowly increase the calories to give me a solid base.

The diet looks like this:

View attachment 3904


Chicken, broccoli, brown rice, sweet potatoes , oats, protein powder and green veggies.

I took a short video of myself posing the other day in results. Like the first video is less than perfect, too much light has blurred the detail, but I thought I'd post it anyway since I took the time to film it.

[video=youtube_share;zukretQMzuE]


----------



## Phenix

You look more then 80kg on your video Andy


----------



## Chrissy.......

Youve got amazing quads and hams Andy ,great volume and shape.

Going on your first vid though ,theyd have to be awesome.


----------



## AChappell

A short Video of me training chest today.

Enjoy!

[video=youtube_share;izWrXYpwVu4]


----------



## Phenix

Great thread Andy love it mate


----------



## jordan_

Good video Andy. Looking in great shape


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Nice workout Andy. It was good to see that the exercisers i'm doing and wondering about form are being done correctly.


----------



## AChappell

Thanks guy's I've just been playing about with movie maker and seeing what I could throw together I'll try to get a few more videos posted in the coming weeks. Keep training hard!


----------



## justheretosnoop

Nice vid Andy, love the intensity of it all.

Tut tut for not using a spot though!!


----------



## freddee

Liked thre video, hated the music?! then i would,just a quick question Andy, do you know or have you heard of Paul Roberts??.


----------



## AChappell

I nearly got stuck under the bar on my 3rd set Dorsey, lol.

I love Rage Against the Machine Freddee, I always like to listen to something with a bit of attitude or aggression when I train. If it's rock, metal, rap, or dance music. I googled Paul Roberts of the stranglers, not a band I've ever really listened to if I'm honest.


----------



## 3752

good luck with the prep mate, one of my girls qualified for the BNBF finals at the St Albans show last weekend so going to try and make the final if i do i will make sure to give you a cheer buddy....


----------



## AChappell

thanks Paul, 6 weeks to go until the big day. The figure class is wide open this year I couldn't say who was going to win it, so best of luck with your competitor.

Here's a couple of photo's of me training yesterday with Gordie Adam last years Heavyweight Winner at the Brits and Duncan McDougall, Scottish Middleweight champion.


----------



## AChappell




----------



## jordan_

Looking awesome in the lat pull down pic Andy.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Looking really good Andy. Would you say you have some good genetics, or is all that muscle just pure hard work and diet?


----------



## AChappell

jordan0689 said:


> Looking awesome in the lat pull down pic Andy.


That's actually my friend Gordie, he's a big lad. I'll be competing against him in September.


----------



## AChappell

I'd probably say I have good genetics roadrunner, but I wouldn't say that they were any better than the next competitive bodybuilder. After all you generally find that when you get into the Mr classes most of the guys have strong genetics for bodybuilding. What seperates us is our knowledge base, hard work and determination to grow. So to answer the question Id agree they are good but It's also the combination of a lot of hard work.


----------



## justheretosnoop

AChappell said:


> I've decided to start a thread dedicated to video's and logging progress in my run up to the British Finals in September.
> 
> So here's the first video.
> 
> A short clip of me training legs at Results 2 weeks after the Scottish.
> 
> I did three sets of this giant set as my first exercise(s) progressively increasing the weight with each set. This was set number 2. I then done a couple of sets of leg extensions, leg curls and finished off with some calve training.
> 
> Apologies for the video being a bit blurry, but I thought I'd upload it anyway. Ivona the Extremist is the camera women. Enjoy!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;5oHSWo8LMrU]


Ha, now i've got a good idea of what routine i'll be putting together for me and my new training partner tonight....


----------



## AChappell

View attachment 4335


I thought my legs were looking alright with 4 weeks or so to go until the bnbf finals check them out.


----------



## Ftblk36

Looking a lot more than alright Andy, it's what I'm aiming for but have a long way to go. Congrats mate took a lot of work to get those!!


----------



## justheretosnoop

AChappell said:


> View attachment 4335
> 
> 
> I thought my legs were looking alright with 4 weeks or so to go until the bnbf finals check them out.


You make me sick dude!!

Unreal for a natty...


----------



## freddee

Those legs are very impressive, I know a guy you might come up against one of these days called Paul Roberts, great legs and amazing biceps, have you competed against him already????


----------



## freddee

Whast a bin head! I,ve put this before lol try facebook, he really has done well this year, showed me some photos, personally i dont like the amount of weight you lot get down to, he won a show in yorkshire, which i thought he looked good, then he won a europe show and i thought he just looked empty and skinny, really flat, if thats what they like??!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Looking good Andy as always. It just goes to show what can be done without steroids.


----------



## AChappell

freddee said:


> Whast a bin head! I,ve put this before lol try facebook, he really has done well this year, showed me some photos, personally i dont like the amount of weight you lot get down to, he won a show in yorkshire, which i thought he looked good, then he won a europe show and i thought he just looked empty and skinny, really flat, if thats what they like??!


Afraid I don't know your friend Freddee, if he's in the open I'll probably be up against him in September.

The skinny flat look tends to occur if someone over diets, and fails to carb load for the show. It's not a healthy look and it doesn't tend to get reward if their are superior physiques on show. It's also one of the other reasons why I don't advocate low carb diets for natural bodybuilders. It's like any bodybuilding show though, judging is subjective your ideal is different from mine, so while you might have a person 1st I might have them 3rd.


----------



## AChappell

Here's a shot of me at my last show Freddee, I'd say the extra fullness I had in my physique, probably went a long way to helping me take the win.

View attachment 4336


----------



## freddee

This is what i dont understand this fella is a natural freak, to me to win the yorkshire show he looked good, then that qualified him for the mr europe, and he won it, but to me he looked better in the yorkshire show but was told to loose another haff a stone????


----------



## AChappell

Maybe they like a lean physique on the continent compared to the yorkshire where size and shape is of more concern. Couldn't say I never seen your friend at either show. As for Mr Europe, a lot of these shows are simply open competitions in the country where they are being held. Sadly just because it's a world's or european show sometimes the depth isn't as strong as a national championships.


----------



## AChappell

A friend of mine sent me this video and I loved it so much I thought I'd share it. Great motivation, I must have watched it around 5 times in a row. No excuses!!!!

[video=youtube_share;-i3g-RvC-iA]


----------



## crazycal1

i see your a fan of 5 toed vibrams too


----------



## crazycal1

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/general-discussion/37099-vibram-five-toed-shoes-love-hate-them.html?highlight=vibram

:becky:


----------



## AChappell

Personally I think they are great Cal, I have two pairs. One for training and another for day to day life. Once you've trained in a pair you start to realise how crap trainers really are!

My form is far better, I get less pain/injuries and my posture is vastly improved. My glutes and hams are far less tight and more flexible too. I'll not be going back to a normal trainer.


----------



## AChappell

View attachment 4379


Only 2 weeks left to get in shape. I could do with a tan that's for sure, I'll post details of my training split later I'm sure some of you might find quite interesting since I'm running a double split at the moment.


----------



## crazycal1

VIVOBAREFOOT | The original barefoot shoe | Barefoot Running | Barefoot Shoes | Home

me and a client have a bit of a barefoot fetish..

i have noticed changes in my calves, albeit v slight and i`m convinced its to do with barefoot shoes.


----------



## renshaw

TheCrazyCal said:


> VIVOBAREFOOT | The original barefoot shoe | Barefoot Running | Barefoot Shoes | Home
> 
> me and a client have a bit of a barefoot fetish..
> 
> i have noticed changes in my calves, albeit v slight and i`m convinced its to do with barefoot shoes.


Will say i do deads and squats in only socks.. get odd looks at my gym!! with it being fitness first poser central! Althogh, got to find a new one soon as its closing down, first one to be sold... ffs!!


----------



## AChappell

Get yourself a pair of Vibrams Renshaw, sounds like a sound investment if your doing lifts in socks. You can also get deadlift slippers that might be worth a look in.


----------



## AChappell

Two weeks ago I made the decision to start a twice a day split. I wasn't coming in quite as fast as I wanted to so I decided to up my time in the gym in a bid to burn a few extra lbs of fat without having to cut back on my calories. I've been taking a few videos while I've been doing this so I'll post something up when I have enough footage and you can all see my progress for yourself.

I wouldn't really recommend a twice a day split as a long term solution to anyone looking to get into shape for a show. I'd rather like to think of it as a tool that can be used as a short term fix, since the time commitments and stress it places on your body alone can be overwhelming. You really are treading the line between overtraining with this one so if you do decide to do a similar plan I'd suggest dropping out the cardio, keeping it to the offseason where you have the calories to recover and be sure to make the most out of your rest days to recover.

Here's how my current split looks.

View attachment 4383
View attachment 4384
View attachment 4385
View attachment 4386


That's been the plan so any questions on how or why I came to structure my program in such a way then feel free to fire away.


----------



## renshaw

AChappell said:


> Get yourself a pair of Vibrams Renshaw, sounds like a sound investment if your doing lifts in socks. You can also get deadlift slippers that might be worth a look in.


I just do this because I use running shoes to follow on with cardio.. will look in to what you've said, have limited space in my bag though haha!

Is there a disadvantage of doing in socks?? over wearing the foot wear you said? or even flatter trainers.


----------



## AChappell

It's just a pair of socks Renshaw they won't take up much space. Disadvantage, lack of ankle support potential for slipping compared with a deadlift slipper, hygiene as well.

You don't get flatter trainers than Vibrams, their as flat as they come! I guess you get all the benefits of training in your bare feet with non of the drawbacks of walking about bare foot.


----------



## AChappell

[video=youtube;Elm-40SNfBk]






Just a little something I knocked up.


----------



## Loz1466868022

I Love acdc


----------



## AChappell

That's me fininshed collecting all the footage I took from last week and sticking it on my PC, I'll try and get some more of the videos released this week and I'll post them here. Hopefully you'll not be sick of the sight of me by then.

On a different note I'm trying to write an article on BF% just now I'm sure some of you might find interesting and I've now started my carb deplete in preparation for next weeks finals. only a week to go!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Andy have you got any videos of you doing sldl and deadlifts?

Your doing an article on BF% interesting. If you need a guinea pig i've got the BF.

Good look to you for the finals i have every faith in you.


----------



## AChappell

I have a video of me doing some stiff legs with Dumbbells, but I cut back on conventional deadlifts just because of the training load in the last two weeks.

I'm afraid I already used myself as the guinea pig for this one road runner. Although I hear you've lost a few inches off your belly so well done your BF% is obviously coming down.

Cheers for the luck, fingers crossed


----------



## AChappell

The first video in my little series I've made. Camera work is a little shaky and I'm a total amateur at editing, but I think it looks not to bad.

Enjoy!

[video=youtube_share;5iLq_sGexiI]


----------



## justheretosnoop

Nice work Andy, loving the intensity of it all...as well as the hair!!


----------



## Loz1466868022

Great Vid Andy good watch too keep em coming,love eddy vedder


----------



## AChappell

Part 2

[video=youtube_share;sGeNc2DTJhY]


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Nice workout Andy. it's nice to see how you guy's do your training. I noticed i'm doing the BOR slightly different so i will change that around now.

Also liked the bit of info at the end.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Andy when doing squats would you say frm is more important than weight on the bar? Also i remember from years ago in the Arnold Schwarzenegger bodybuilding encyclopedia him doing squats with his heals on a block what do you think of this method?

When doing leg curls again is frm vital as my equipment does not allow this?

On a side note the dip attachments you where using are these available to purchase or did the gym have them made?


----------



## AChappell

Form is always vital when it comes to the big lifts. Good form usually means the most efficient movement and the ROM where your least likely to get injured. We're all different though and any experienced trainer will no dobut tell you that it's as much about the feel and pump as it is about the form. You sort of learn to develop your own style for a lot of exercises. My rep speed watching these video's back is much faster than I realized, although I still always feel the peak contraction and the eccentric part of the rep. Short answer, Yes form is important but find your own style.

Squats with a block is generally good if you suffer from poor ankle flexibility, I wouldn't recommend it though since it forces you onto your toes. Not ideal for a powerlifting squat but great for olympic lifts.

The dip handles came with the rig, I'm sure oyu could buy a set though.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Thanks Andy that clears up a bit of confusion i had.


----------



## freddee

Really enjoyed the last video the Andy, loved the squats, good form, the shoulder presses made me laugh because I thought youe'd quit then did anther, thats something i notice now, I dont have that one more, must be an age thing....


----------



## Ben_Dover

freddee said:


> Really enjoyed the last video the Andy, loved the squats, good form, the shoulder presses made me laugh because I thought youe'd quit then did anther, thats something i notice now, I dont have that one more, must be an age thing....


Ditto Fred, watching squats have made me look forward to my next leg day, bar position has always been a problem for me and from watching andy I think I have cured it!

Also with the shoulder press I thought you were also done and still managed 3 extra reps!

Killed a good 30minuyes of boredom at work watching all your vids


----------



## AChappell

I've touched down in Manchester for the BNBF Finals, so I'll get the rest of the videos up I'd imagine in the next few days. Right now it's time to concentrate on the show. less than 24hours until show time I can't wait


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Glad you got there safe and sound. Everything is crossed for you this end evan the dogs have crossed their paws.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Bloody 'eck, thought it was next wkd for some reason. Good luck Andy, keep us posted!!!


----------



## AChappell

[video=youtube_share;difG_Fdx_rc]






Part 3, I'll try and get part 4 and 5 up in the next few days. Sorry about the quality folks think I'm going to invest in a new camera and some video editing software. Then its time to focus on something new for the worlds in 6 weeks time.


----------



## The Trixsta

Excellent Vlog, Subscribed!


----------



## The Trixsta

AChappell said:


> [video=youtube_share;difG_Fdx_rc]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 3, I'll try and get part 4 and 5 up in the next few days. Sorry about the quality folks think I'm going to invest in a new camera and some video editing software. Then its time to focus on something new for the worlds in 6 weeks time.


CyberLink PowerDirector is a neat piece of video editing software that I use. Highly recommended.


----------



## AChappell

I might check that out trixta, is it freeware?


----------



## doggy

Hi andy. Im loving you video blog. 2 things I picked up on, fish oils and the test booster. can i ask what type you use?

Cheers.


----------



## crazycal1

great vids andy, i dont have sound tho.

any chance of you putting up a heavy squat set of 160ish or whatever it was, also a proper heavy bench set, doesnt matter if its 5 reps or 15 long as the last rep is the last one your capable of.

i have some suggestions, i hope might be helpful.

i did think on you sldl you were holding the bells towards you at an angle where if you shiftd your weight back slightly by curling your toes up on the neg it would help you shift your hips back more and keep your arms vertical or as near as dammit. (think of your arms as a plumb line)

you`ll get a greater ham stretch/involvment and wont fatigue your arms so much.

either enabling you to do more weight/reps or give you even more energy to control the weight.

you have excellent hams but i did think you were using your back more than your hams.

imo you could move from the ankle more and you`d get equal ham and back movement obviously with your centre of power at the hips.

as i said to mr britain the other day on his thread, i`m not trying to be a smartaRse just helpful..


----------



## AChappell

doggy said:


> Hi andy. Im loving you video blog. 2 things I picked up on, fish oils and the test booster. can i ask what type you use?
> 
> Cheers.


I use seven seas high strength cod liver oil, I'm back up to 10g per day while I prep for the worlds. I used Extreme Reload as a test booster.

I'll check out the software Trixta, I don;t mind paying for a quality piece of software. I think I'll wait until I get a new camera first before I justify that.

I've already got all the footage recorded Cal, It's just a case of processing it and then editing it. I'll maybe try and get some heavier lifts up in the next few weeks. I need to work with what I've got first though before I think about getting even more footage.

I'll try curling my toes a little more next time I do stiff leg deads to see if it makes a difference cheers for the tip.


----------



## crazycal1

excellent cant wait to see em..

its just a way to get you to sit back more bud, your arms will become more vertical etc.. more efficient that way..


----------



## doggy

I forgot about reload, I was in beter bodies in glasgow a few weeks ago and I bought Olimp T100 as a test booster. I'll try reload next time.


----------



## AChappell

I've just finished uploading part 4 and part 5 is also now complete so I should have the final video up this week sometime.

[video=youtube;zQBy1C844IE]


----------



## AChappell

The final part in my video series

[video=youtube_share;CPQiJYAW2vA]


----------



## AChappell

[video=youtube_share;hMM_vdheJ_4]






A short video from the strongman contest I was at recently


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Good wee video Andy, your getting good at editing.


----------



## AChappell

I can't take credit for that editing Stu it wasn't me. The next granite city strongman will be around April maybe see you there?


----------



## renshaw

Cannot see video andy?? 

Edit: It seem like it just Google Chrome.. Second issue I've had recently... Will inform DJ


----------



## AChappell

Was training shoulders tonight and Graham took a photo, so I thought I'd share it.

I played about with it a little with some photo editing software, thought it might look cool in black and white, but I settled on playing with the colour. The original is also below.
View attachment 4679


View attachment 4680


----------



## AChappell

Only 4 days left then I'm off to Miami to compete in the world finals and the final show of my bodybuilding season. Whatever happens I can count this as a very successful year, managing to take the heavyweight and overall title at the Scottish championships in my first outing in the seniors. Then following on from my success at the Scottish I managed to take the British middleweight title to book my ticket on the plane for the finals in Miami. Going up against some of the worlds best in Miami might be daunting but I can include my self amongst the list of potential threats for the overall title state side.

This will undoubtedly be my last post before I head off to Miami, so I'll try to keep you posted via my facebook page if I get the chance or I might pop onto the forum while I'm away. Nonetheless I'd just like to thank everyone for all the support they have given this past season. You can't underestimate all the positive feedback and how it spurs you on when times are tough training. Thanks obviously to Extreme for supporting me as well this last year and I'll do my best to take home the title for musclechat and the extremists on the board.

Strenght and Honour.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

I have no doubt you will bring the title back to the UK. As you know posative thoughts are with you from everyone here.


----------



## The Trixsta

Good luck Pal, I have every belief you'll do extremely well. Enjoy yourself!


----------



## crazycal1

good luck andy... best of british to ya..


----------



## AChappell

Hi guys and gals, I gave it everything I had but just missed out on the top spot in my class and the potential pro card. The lad that won the BNBF Heavyweight champion this year Sotonya was excellent so no shame in coming 2nd to him. Heres a shot before I can get more uploaded to facebook and here. Now I can relax and chill in Miami for a few days. Peace

View attachment 4735


----------



## bornagainmeathead

I'm not going to say "that's a shame" or "unlucky Andy" because to finish 2nd in a class that strong is a phenomenal achievement and one that us mere mortals can only dream of.

Well done Andy :beer1:


----------



## The Trixsta

Well done Andy, very impressive! It's inspirational to see people who use this forum to go on and achieve such amazing feats. Hat's off to you Sir

:yo: :yo:


----------



## justheretosnoop

Cracking result Andy, enjoy Miami!!


----------



## crazycal1

well done andy, inspirational stuff!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Well done Andy, nothing wrong with second, in fact it's a wonderful achievement. You enjoy the rest of your stay in Miami you deserve it.


----------

